# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Fuschlaufen und trepez strze

## gunsailerpaul

Moin Leute,

knnt ihr mir mal helfen..also ich wei nicht was ich machen soll wenn ich in den fuschlaufen und im trapez bin, dann aber hinfalle. wie kann ich mir dann am besten helfen? aus was soll ich als erstes rausgehen und wie?



DANKe im Vorraus PAul

----------


## wavemaster

moin paul,
da mach' dir man mal keine allzu groen sorgen. wenn du strzt, z.b. der klassische schleudersturz, brauchst du dir ber die reihenfolge keine gedanken zu machen.  normalerweiser zieht es dich magisch aus den fuschlaufen. und wenn du denn da so liegst, dann befreist du dich vom trapeztampen.
gru
rolf

----------


## Jens90

Ich wei nicht, ob es dir hilft.
Aber, ich bin noch nie aufs Wasser gefallen, wenn ich in den Fuschlaufen war.
Hatte da auch immer Angst vor...aber es ist nie was passiert.

----------


## gunsailerpaul

aso wei nciht wieso aber als ich einmnal in den fuschlaufen war nicht im trapez bin ich nach hinten gefallen das segel zwar nach vorne aber ich kam nicht aus den fuschlaufen kostet viel mhe ??

----------


## surferpaul

Naja das sollte aber auch ne Ausnahme sein weil meistens fllt man ja nach hinten rein weil gerade kein Wind mehr ist und dann sollte man versuchen mglichst schnell aus dne Schlaufen zu kommen und nach vorne zu gehen um das Segel aufzumachen.
Ich hatte es auch schon mal dass ich nach hinten reingefallen bin whrend ich noch in den 
Schlaufen stand und im Trapez hing und lag dann unterm Wasser. Dann ist es am einfachsten sich erst auszuhngen und dann die Fe rauszuziehen. Aber das ist mir nur einmal passiert und sonst musst du die schlaufen weiter machen damit du schneller rausrutscht.

----------


## KiffaBruda

hey
also gunsailerpaul, da brauchst dir echt nix denken, du darfst nur nicht in panik geraden wenn du in den schlaufen steckst im trapez hngst und noch des segel auf dir liegt, einfach cool bleiben und dann gucken wo du am schnellsten rauskommst, aber wie schon oben erwhnt bist du nachm sturz wahrscheinlich sowieso aus den schlaufen raus und dann is es au net schwer ausm trapez rauszukommen, vorrausgesetzt, du hast nicht so alte tampen wie mein vater, die noch net diesen plastikschlauch rum haben und sich berkreutzen knnen.
also hang loose ;-)

----------


## Der Freerider

Wenn du erstmal fest in den Schlaufen stehst und im Trapez hngst, dann wirst du so ein sicheres Feeling haben, das du eigentlich keine Schleudersturz mehr drehst, so wars jedenfalls bei mir.Vorher, als ich noch nicht in den Fuschlaufen stand wurd ich vom board runtergezogen, nun verwandelt sich der zug in Speed  :Big Smile: 
Wenn du jedoch nen Sturz machen solltest, wirst du merken, dass du ausm Trapez, aber viel eher aus den Schlaufen automatisch rausfliegst.
Also viel spa beim "richtigen Surfen",
Der Freerider

----------


## gunsailerpaul

thx .....hab neue tampen  :Wink:  war bei mir auch so es kam mehr druck wre beinahe hingeflogen hab das segel dichter genommen und ....ab ging das^^

----------


## Der Freerider

jo, dann 60-70% des drucks aufs hintere bein, alles anspannen, beine und arme strecken und ab geht die post...

----------


## latte

hi,
mir ist es auch schon so ergangen dass ich mit dem fu in der schlaufe hngen geblieben bin und mich da regelrecht befreien mute.
kam aber nur einmal bis jetzt in 5 jahren vor.
wichtig ist bei einem schleudersturz dass man den gabelbaum festhlt um danach die orientierung unter wasser zu haben. schleuderstrze kommen aber wenn du mal ne zeitlang fhrst kaum noch vor.
gru

----------


## Nado

> jo, dann 60-70% des drucks aufs hintere bein, alles anspannen, beine und arme strecken und ab geht die post...



echt auf's hintere? sonst heit es doch immer, so viel druck wie geht auf den mastfu, daher gabel hoch fahren etc. wenn ich also das hintere bein mehr belaste, wirke ich meinem ziel doch entgegen oder nicht?

----------


## Smile

kommt drauf an was du fhrst...
wenn du nen race oder gar speedboard frst, hast du druck aufm hinteren.
wenn du hingegen freestylest, hast du druck aufm mastfu.

----------


## Nado

und wie kommt der unterschied zu stande? gerade racer wollen doch rutschen und ich denke dafr ist der druck auf dem mastfu so wichtig O.o

----------


## tiefdruck

> und wie kommt der unterschied zu stande? gerade racer wollen doch rutschen und ich denke dafr ist der druck auf dem mastfu so wichtig O.o



racer fahren extrem berpowert. ber druck auf das hintere bein pret ma so das bertt imer freier und es fliegt auf der finne. und druck auf dem mastfu hat man trotzdem, weil die berpower dafr reicht. der mastfudruck  kommt ja auch nicht ber die beine sondern ners trapez.
druck auf dem hinteren bei erhht brigens die sicherheit, da man so nicht so schnell mit dem bug in kabbelwellen einsezt

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Hallo Tiefdruck,

gerade die ganz schnellen, die Speeder (von denen fast alle) und auch einige Racer im high-wind slalom (gerade einige von den schweren), fahren mit viel mehr Druck auf dem vorderen Fuss, weils mehr speed bringt! Dazu werden Trapeztampen krzer, etwas weiter nach hinten gesetzt (gleichzeitig weiter auseinander) und der Gabelbaum auf Hhe der Brustwarzen oder noch ein weing tiefer gesetzt. Das zwingt einen brigens in eine sehr "gestreckte, geradere" Fahrposition.

-> Folgen: mehr Speed mglich, weniger Spin-outs, aber schwieriger Kontrollierbar
auch das angleiten ist schlecher, aber wie du schon sagst wird bei berpower gefahren und da ists Angleiten eher Negensache. 

-> fr Freizeitracer ist deine Aussage aber zutreffend. Aber wem sein Slalom-Material irgendwie zu langsam und langweilig vorkommt kann ja mal die tips hier ausprobieren.
Aber Vorsicht an alle unerfahren Heizer -> Schleudersturzgefahr, extrem Krfte zerrend

----------


## MarcSharck

hallo ich mchte nicht extra einen neuen thread aufmachen darum frag ich mal hier

also surfe jetzt richtig seit herbst und bin seit letztem wochenende dran schlaufen fahren zu ben
ich komm auch recht schnell und sicher in die vordere allerdings trau ich mich nicht so recht in die hintere auch wenn ich eigentlich draufstehe
meistens bin ich wenn ich in der vorderen fahre auch schon so schnell das es "gefhrlich" wre in die hintere zu gehen ...
wenn ich in die schlaufen will ohne das ich voll im gleiten bin dann luvts brett direkt an und ich muss wieder neu angleiten...(evtl ist das auch bung?!)
auerdem passierts mir oft das ich wenn ich in der vorderen bin und anluven will (es kommt recht hufig vor das ich total abfalle und eher raumschot fahre als halbwind und das wird mir dann irgendwann zu unsicher) das ich wenn ich dann auf die kante treten will um anzuluven mit dem vorderen fu das wasser streife was oft zur folge hat, das ich einen schleudersturz mache
kann ich das irgendwie verhindern? also spezial das abfallen... es ist halt meistens so wenn eine starke be kommt
evtl wars auch ein zu groes segel? hatten heute teilweise 6bft und hatte ein 5qm tuch drauf wiege ca 74
und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin, ist es normal das wenn man "richtig" (ich denke fr die meisten ist richtig schnell anders als fr mich  :Big Smile: ) schnell ist das dass trapez garnicht mehr soviel druck hat? meist halt ich das segel dann fsat nur noch mit den hnden? evtl gabel hher? kenns nur vom segeln das wenn man im gleiten ist der spinnaker wesentlich weniger druck hat als normal!


gre und danke  :Smile:

----------


## Schluppi

das problem des abfallens kannst du beseitigen wenn du einfach in die hintere schlaufe steigst und etwas gewicht auf das hintere bein gibst. dadurch geichst du das abfallen aus. gleiches gilt frs anluven - da einfach gewicht nach vorn...

----------


## ego1ego

> Moin Leute,
> 
> knnt ihr mir mal helfen..also ich wei nicht was ich machen soll wenn ich in den fuschlaufen und im trapez bin, dann aber hinfalle. wie kann ich mir dann am besten helfen? aus was soll ich als erstes rausgehen und wie?
> 
> 
> 
> DANKe im Vorraus PAul



Moin Paul,
also wenn du bei einem Sturz in Trapez hngen bleiben solltest, ganz einfach den Trapezhaken ffnen, so kann am wenigsten passieren. Funktioniert bei mir immer.

Gru
sgehai

----------


## Gegen den Wind

@paul

ok wir spielen das mal durch....du liegst unter dem segel und in den schlaufen und eingehargt.....drck mit der handkante den tampen runter....dann bist du ausehart...nun strk deinen arsch runter und zieg die fsse an, so das das board ankipt so als wollest du mega hart anluven...eig sollten die fe jez rausrutschen sonnst musst du halt einwenig ziegen....

----------


## olli1111

> hallo ich mchte nicht extra einen neuen thread aufmachen darum frag ich mal hier
> 
> also surfe jetzt richtig seit herbst und bin seit letztem wochenende dran schlaufen fahren zu ben
> ich komm auch recht schnell und sicher in die vordere allerdings trau ich mich nicht so recht in die hintere auch wenn ich eigentlich draufstehe
> meistens bin ich wenn ich in der vorderen fahre auch schon so schnell das es "gefhrlich" wre in die hintere zu gehen ...
> wenn ich in die schlaufen will ohne das ich voll im gleiten bin dann luvts brett direkt an und ich muss wieder neu angleiten...(evtl ist das auch bung?!)
> auerdem passierts mir oft das ich wenn ich in der vorderen bin und anluven will (es kommt recht hufig vor das ich total abfalle und eher raumschot fahre als halbwind und das wird mir dann irgendwann zu unsicher) das ich wenn ich dann auf die kante treten will um anzuluven mit dem vorderen fu das wasser streife was oft zur folge hat, das ich einen schleudersturz mache
> kann ich das irgendwie verhindern? also spezial das abfallen... es ist halt meistens so wenn eine starke be kommt
> evtl wars auch ein zu groes segel? hatten heute teilweise 6bft und hatte ein 5qm tuch drauf wiege ca 74
> ...



Hallo Marc!

Das wurde in diesem Forum wirklich schon an die 100 mal durchgekaut, einfach mal suchen - z.B.: http://www.dailydose.de/ddforum/show...=Fu%DFschlaufe
In Krze wrde ich aber sagen, dass es wirklich egal ist, wie gro das Segel ist. Einfach den Druck auf dem vorderen Oberschenkel und am Gabelbaum lassen, wenn du in die hintere Schlaufe steigst. Das kannst du locker bei 1-2 bft ben (ohne in den vorderen Schlaufen zu stehen) - dann siehst du auch, ob du es richtig machst, weil dir sonst das Heck absuft.
Was deine Angst vor Schleuderstrzen angeht: wenn du lernst, dein Gewicht, wie oben erlutert, zu verteilen/ das Brett anders zu belasten, kannst du auch schon in Verdrngerfahrt, also wenn der Segeldruck zunimmt, in beide Schlaufen. Das klappt natrlich noch besser, wenn du dabei sicher bist, der Bewegungsablauf also automatisiert/ eingeschliffen ist -> ergo machs zur bung bei Leichtwind, wenn der Segeldruck nicht ausreicht, um dein Gewicht zu tragen, immer nur mit einer Schlaufe, dann gewhnst du dich an die Bewegungsablufe.
Der Vergleich zum Segeln hinkt, da ein Segelboot keine mit dem Surfbrett vergleichbare Gleitflche hat, die immer weiter reduziert wird. Daher erzeugt der Rumpf des Segelbootes auch bei zunehmendem Winddruck mehr Reibungswiderstand und der Druck im Spinnaker nimmt weiter zu, da er zum grten Teil nicht in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt wird.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------

